# [GDM] Añadir nuevas opciones (Abierto)

## Yoshi Assim

Hola a todos:

Hace un par de días le eché un ojo a una instalación de Ubuntu 5.04 de un amigo y me sorprendió una cosa que me gustaría añadir a mi Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Ubuntu instala Gnome (por defecto) y al ir a finalizar la sesión con Gnome aparece una opción en el menú "Escritorio" que no tengo (y me gustaría tener) en mi menú... Hiberna.  :Shocked: 

Esta opción aparece asimismo en el menú Sistema  de GDM...  :Shocked: 

Mi equipo es un portátil, puedo hibernar usando software suspend incluído en el núcleo (2.6.12-ck6  /2.6.12-gentoo-r9)... Viajo bastante y la "facilidad" de poder hibernar "elegantemente" a con un click de ratón me seduce mucho  :Wink: 

Alguien en este foro conoce algo al respecto... He buscado en los foros y no he encontrado respuesta...

----------

## LinuxBlues

Suponiendo que has seguido esta guía:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

únicamente debes editar /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf

y buscar la sección

# Reboot, Halt and suspend commands, you can add different commands

# separated by a semicolon and gdm will use the first one it can find

y añadir:

SuspendCommand=/usr/sbin/hibernate

Con respecto a lo de añadirlo al menú Escritorio, ello implicaría instalar y usar el comado sudo que se explica en esa misma guía...  Sin embargo, he intentado crear el fichero hibernate.desktop en /usr/share/applications/ con (entre otras cosas)

Exec="sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate"

Categories=GNOME;Application;Core;

Pero no logro que aparezca en el menú, algo debo estar haciendo mal, pero espero que con tenerlo en gdm sea suficiente... Entre otras cosas, para evitar los problemas que se explican en la guía de pérdidas de configuraciones y demás...

Si logras que aparezca en dicho menú, coméntalo, sé que estoy a un paso de lograrlo, pero de momento me quedo con que aparezca la opción en GDM...

Editado: Por cierto, que en lugar de parchear portage, como hacen en la guía, yo he optado por usar los scripts que ya están en portage y funciona perfectamente  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> # Reboot, Halt and suspend commands, you can add different commands
> 
> # separated by a semicolon and gdm will use the first one it can find
> 
> y añadir:
> ...

 

gracias, ni sabia que se podía añadir eso  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Editado: Por cierto, que en lugar de parchear portage, como hacen en la guía, yo he optado por usar los scripts que ya están en portage y funciona perfectamente

 

no entiendo, que quieres decir con parchear portage ? 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no entiendo, que quieres decir con parchear portage ? 

 

Disculpas, la verdad es que mi explicación dejaba mucho que desear...

Me refería a que en la guía se inidica que se descargue el script y se instale manualmente, cuando en realidad portage ya dispone del mismo.. así como también se plantea como posibilidad parchear el kernel (patch en esta ocasión) para poder instalarlo...  Pero no me gusta hacer eso... prefiero que portage, quizá por comodidad, me gestione todo los programas instalados para permitirme hacer limpiezas completas en caso de no desear seguir con cualquiera de los programas (o scripts).

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con respecto a lo de añadirlo al menú Escritorio, ello implicaría instalar y usar el comado sudo que se explica en esa misma guía...  Sin embargo, he intentado crear el fichero hibernate.desktop en /usr/share/applications/ con (entre otras cosas)
> 
> Exec="sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate"
> ...

 

Para editar los menus de Gnome he descargado gmenu-editor desde www.d3p.ghost.pl... Tendrás que instalarlo a mano porque no está en portage... Podrás observar otras opciones del menú de Gnome... y quizás encuentres lo que buscas...  :Wink: 

Mientras me dedico a configurar el script hibernate y modificar el gdm... y le voy a hechar un ojo al Ubuntu ese a ver que averiguo... ¡Te digo algo en breve!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pero no me gusta hacer eso... prefiero que portage, quizá por comodidad, me gestione todo los programas instalados para permitirme hacer limpiezas completas en caso de no desear seguir con cualquiera de los programas (o scripts).

 

ok, no sabía si te había entendido bien o habia algo que se me escapaba  :Wink: 

Soy de tu misma opinión: mejor que portage gestione todo el software que lo hace mu bien  :Very Happy: 

gracias y saluetes

----------

## pacho2

Yo uso smeg para editar los menús, de momento tiene el inconveniente de que no edita el menu del sistema, si no que sólo el de cada usuario, pero su autor dice que en la próxima versión (0. :Cool:  ya lo soportará.

También decir que gnome 2.12 incluirá un editor de menus.

Saludos

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Hola...

He estado revisando un poco Ubuntu 5.04 y en el menú de sistema de GDM aparece una nueva opción (que yo no tengo)... Hibernate computer

Revisando el /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf aparecen estas líneas:

```

SuspendCommand=/usr/sbin/pmi action sleep

HibernateCommand=/usr/sbin/pmi action hibernate

```

No sé a qué paquete pertenece pmi y yo no lo tengo instalado... Además no sé si tendrá algo que ver con la opción hibernate

He probado a añadir la opción HibernateCommand=/usr/sbin/pmi action hibernate en mi gdm.conf y no ha habido ningún cambio en las opciones de apagado del ordenador.

----------

